# My first sort of lanyard I made (pics)



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well here is some of my "training" before I actually make a lanyard.

I made this device to carry and keep track of my PM-4 remote so I don't lose it walking out to the stand. The braid is about 7 inches long but consists of 8 feet of 550 cord. I pulled the knots real tight so it is pretty stiff. It can be clipped right onto my binocular straps or lanyard.










Here it is clipped onto my X1 pack. I can also tuck it behind the bow pocket so it isn't swinging and clanking around.










When I end up making my lanyard, I am going to braid a cabiner right into it for clipping my remote to the lanyard.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

It looks great, cant wait to see your full sized lanyard.

If you ever need to look at a lanyard for reference there is a guy by the name of " guywildstrom" I think it is over on predatormasters. they are great..

good luck with your future lanyards


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kvernum3 said:


> If you ever need to look at a lanyard for reference there is a guy by the name of " guywildstrom" I think it is over on predatormasters. they are great..


Funny you should say that. I bought one of guy's lanyards two years ago and I love the thing. I have been studying the construction of that lanyard and that was my basis and model for what I have been learning to do!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

That's an awesome lanyard. What kind of knot or braid did you use?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib I used what's called a Cobra Stitch. It's real easy to do you can find tutorials on the web.


----------



## 7mm08s (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I made a lanyard out of one dollar bills about 15 years ago. It looked pretty cool and I think you could pull a pickup with it.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks good! Looking forward to your next one.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow buckseye that must have been an expensive lanyard.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know how many it took. I took it apart and spent them later. Any of you guys remember how we used to fold gum wrappers and make chains? Thats how I made the lanyard.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay thanks Fallguy. Also how much does that rope cost per foot or how ever they sell it? I want to use it to make some rope to use on my new hunting pack.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Fall guy- If you look real close to all those whit threads inside your cord , you won't believe the strength those little cords have bu them selves, 
- AND if you have to unravel them you can tie them together and have fishing line-//Snare line // trap line- Evan a leader line- that will never break- // A survival type of thing if you will.

Just a Idea- and oh ye, your NDFS Congratulations,


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sonic

When I read your post I saw that you had a secret message encoded in it. I made it readable for everyone else to enjoy!

Hey Fall g*u*y- If you look real close to all those whit threads i*n*si*d*e your cord, you *w*on't believe the strength those little *c*ords *ha*ve bu them selves,
- AND if you have to unravel them you can tie them together and have *fi*shing line-//Sna*r*e line // trap line-Evan a leader line- that will never break- // A *s*urvival *t*ype of thing if you will.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

:lol: :lol: lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

That's hilarious. haha. They played like crap on Saturday, but at least they are still in first.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Good one-


----------

